# where put own initial commands?

## f.kater

Hi,

I'd like to add a "route -add.." command to the script executed at boot time.

What script is it? I've seen the links in runlevels/default/ but don't understand how it works.

Thank you for any help

 Felix

----------

## ElCondor

you can make changes directly in /etc/init.d/ - those are the real boot-scripts. but but be carefull with those!  :Smile: 

if you want to make additional entries better add them in /etc/conf.d/local.start (like loading modules with special parameters, setting mixer volumes, .... )

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

